# Stress Zyme questions



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ive been cycling my 55 for a little over two weeks now but im impatient so i went to the LFS got some established gravel and this stress zyme stuff.... i just need some help with the dosing instructions.... this is exaclty what the instructions say...

-100 million bacteria per teaspoon
-Use to setup and maintain aquairums
-Helps prevent toxic ammonia and nitrites
-Helps clean a dirty aqaurium

then it says some random stuff........

"Shake well before using. Directions for fresh and saltwater tanks. NEW AQUARIUMS: First use Stress-Coat to remove cholrine (I used aqua-plus, whatever) Next, on the 1st, 7th, and 14th days add 2 teaspoons of Stress Zyme for each 10 US gallons of water. Then add 1 teaspoon of StressZyme for each 10 US gallons weekly

Then it says....

FOR EXSISTEING AQUAIRUMS- To maintain good water quality and healthy biological filtration add 1 teaspoon of Stress Zyme for each 10 gallons weekly.

soooo since ive been cycling 2 weeks with fish and i have ammonia should i add 1 or 2 teaspoons weekly?

P.S- two days ago my ammonia was 2, nitrite 0 and nitrate 0


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

confusing..i would just add 1 teaspoon per 10gallons and then after that dose it weekly you should be good within a few days..you ammonia is going down


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i just tested my ammonia and nitrite and ammonia is still at 2 and nitrite is still at 0!!!! lol its been like that for almost 10 days!!!!!

my ammonia never spiked past 2...

ok ill add 5 teaspoons right now (i only have 50 gallons in there) and if need be ill add another 5 later...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

so hopefully within the week ill have my P's!!!!!!


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know about stress zyme but I have this cycle stuff and it says its impossible to over dose because its the good bacteria so...


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

with the stress zyme and established gravel do you think my tank will be cycled in a week or less?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

it really depends on ur bacteria if it can grow in ur tank properly...it could possibly be done in a week and it might not, only time CAN TELL so keep on testing ur water till it hits zero.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to water chemistry


----------

